# Bicep 21's - Still my most effective bicep workout



## explosivemuscle (Mar 19, 2014)

When I first started 21's years ago, I HATED it. It was a painful workout since it was new to me. Then I started to do it week after week and then switching off to every other weak. My bicep peek started to raise and I felt less fatigue for other exercises. 
I realized that no matter how strong I got, it was always smart to stick to a light easy-curl bar (30-40 lb) because those last full motion 7 reps felt like my biceps were about to explode.
Reaching that last 7 rep threshold is where the real muscle/strength started to pile on.

Heres a video to anyone who doesn't know about 21's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvRBXCKFXMI


----------



## Popeye (Mar 19, 2014)

I love 21's...its my go to bicep workout also


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 19, 2014)

Lately ive been doing 3 or 4 sers of a excersise and then my 5th is a burn out of 21s. Agree its a Arnold goody


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 19, 2014)

I got a good one that i never ever see anyone else doing. I put the bench incline - just a tad bit more elevated than incline chest bench is. Grab a good heavy weight - whatever. And hang your arms to the side. Now lift and do bicep curls exactly as if you were doing a front double bicep. Just dont bring your arms as high as a actual bicep pose. That will rip your biceps a new one.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 20, 2014)

21's are great for sure. Not just for biceps...


----------



## Brutus (Mar 20, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I got a good one that i never ever see anyone else doing. I put the bench incline - just a tad bit more elevated than incline chest bench is. Grab a good heavy weight - whatever. And hang your arms to the side. Now lift and do bicep curls exactly as if you were doing a front double bicep. Just dont bring your arms as high as a actual bicep pose. That will rip your biceps a new one.



Definitely going to try this as a variation on the standard incline DB curls. I bet the pump from these is insane...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I got a good one that i never ever see anyone else doing. I put the bench incline - just a tad bit more elevated than incline chest bench is. Grab a good heavy weight - whatever. And hang your arms to the side. Now lift and do bicep curls exactly as if you were doing a front double bicep. Just dont bring your arms as high as a actual bicep pose. That will rip your biceps a new one.


i do those too. Keep my elbow against my side though. Nothing but bicep


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 20, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> i do those too. Keep my elbow against my side though. Nothing but bicep



It's my staple. Now thinking about my form, when light weight I keep my arms tucked to my sides. As I go heavier I raise them a bit. But raising still rips the shit out of them. I'm up to 40s on my last set now. Strong for me. Getting there at least.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 20, 2014)

But sorry to bogard. All of Arnold's stuff is gold. He tutted the 21s right? I'm a big fan of his rib cage stretcher too.


----------



## Azog (Mar 20, 2014)

My bi pump has been soooo painful lately, that I think 21s may actually make my bi explode/skin rupture.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 20, 2014)

I love doing this exercise using it as a nice warm-up set or a burn out set for a finisher. Either way I get a great pump from doing these.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 20, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I got a good one that i never ever see anyone else doing. I put the bench incline - just a tad bit more elevated than incline chest bench is. Grab a good heavy weight - whatever. And hang your arms to the side. Now lift and do bicep curls exactly as if you were doing a front double bicep. Just dont bring your arms as high as a actual bicep pose. That will rip your biceps a new one.



I do this also, but i do one arm at a time. Usually a slight lean to the arm im working to focus solely on it. I usually do 2x8-12 each arm back to back


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 20, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> I do this also, but i do one arm at a time. Usually a slight lean to the arm im working to focus solely on it. I usually do 2x8-12 each arm back to back



Cool cool. I do both arms at the same time here. Regular dumbell curls I alternate arms though.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been going heavy E-Z curls, 2 sets of 6, then a set of 21s to finish it off. I'll use @40-50% of my 6 rep weight for these.


----------



## shenky (Mar 21, 2014)

21's give me a nasty pump! It's a staple!


----------

